# Cyclone Went To The Oncologist



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

That's wonderful news all things considered! I'm glad you can offer Cyclone some treatment that will allow him to live a longer life without it causing too much stress - that's a very compassionate decision. Should expect nothing less than that from someone related to you though!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That's good news - I hope the chemo holds things steady, or even pushes the cancer into remission.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is good news and an admirably sensible approach to keeping him happy and comfortable for as long as possible without too much poking and prodding by those "nasty" vets.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm so happy you had that option to treat Cyclone and hope to shrink or at least hold the tumor at bay so he can continue to live the good life with your family.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just love that you and your daughter have taken into consideration all aspects of treatment for Cyclone and the need to make him comfortable being your ultimate goal! I bet Cyclone will be more spoiled than ever! LOL!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

My daughter got the final price on the chemo, it's $50 a month, so about $1.68 a day. She is so relieved. She can easily afford to treat her cat for as long as he needs it. Sometimes in life you get a break. We will be bringing him to our regular vet every six weeks for blood work. We need to make sure his bone marrow isn't being suppressed and he's still making enough white blood cells, red cells, and platelets. Oh, Cyclone just hopped into my room. Hi kitty! He's checking to see if Noelle has any food left in the bowl. And he just dumped over my trash. Yup, he's a healthy cat all right. Thanks Cyclone. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Cyclone is already spoiled. He's the king of the house. He rules everyone. We built Cyclone a throne in the living room where he can receive audiences. My daughter is planning on extra meals for this cat because he loves food. She says he is getting a jar of baby food every time he takes his pill. I love my kid. She's awesome.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So glad that Cyclone recovered from his trip to the vet and that you and your daughter have an affordable option for treatment. Hoping for remission and many good days ahead.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Cyclone is a very lucky cat to have you and your daughter for his loving family!

He is beautiful too!!

You have made wise and loving decisions regarding his care. I applaude you both for that...

May he live long, and prosper!:angel:


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I approached humbly and bowed before King Cyclone upon his throne.









With a nod, King Cyclone gave me permission to take his portrait so all may admire his supreme awesomeness. Then, I was invited to stroke behind his ears, his muzzle and under his chin. Until he bit me on the hand. Audience over. 

Glad to see Cyclone has recovered fully from his vet visit and is back to his normal, sassy, haughty, arrogant cat self. Bites and all. By bite, I mean place teeth on hand, never pierces the skin, never even hurts. Just enough to let me know he's done being in my lowly human presence. He is a king after all. The first night home from the vet, he didn't bite me at all. He just let me pet him. Now that he's back to biting me, well, at least I know he's feeling perfectly normal. Cyclone starts chemo tomorrow when the pills arrive in the mail. Fingers crossed that he stays feeling normal for a long, long time.


----------

